# Abscess on Paw



## MarkM (Sep 17, 2009)

hello,

I just found a large brown abscess growing from in between my dogs paws, anyone know what this is or what to do about it?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Take her/him to the vet


----------



## Bandits_mom (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree with Digits Mama....take him/her to the vet. it may be nothing but just in case...its better to be safe than sorry.
I hope it gets better and it turns out to be nothing major. Keep me updated please!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 17, 2009)

hey,

Turns out its a tumor, boxers apparently are susceptible to them. They usually turn out to be benign and should go away within 5 weeks. Otherwise if it gets bigger might have to remove it. It doesn't seem to be bothering him so I'm not too concerned.

Mark


----------

